# rc.conf sequential service start



## pacija (Oct 18, 2012)

I have set up dedicated server for helpdesk system using apache, mysql, rt4, postfix and fetchmail. On system boot, rt4 warns it cant't connect to database (as it has not started yet), fetchmail can not pass mail to rt4 etc.

Is there a way to instruct services to start sequentially?

Thank you in advance,


----------



## SirDice (Oct 18, 2012)

pacija said:
			
		

> Is there a way to instruct services to start sequentially?


Have a look at rcorder(8).


----------

